# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: "المنتقى من غريب الموطا" لمحمد بن محمد الفيشي المالكي على منتخب الغساني الفاسي

## حمزة الكتاني

هذا منتقى العلامة محمد بن محمد محب الدين بن محمد الفيشي المالكي على "المنتخب الأوطا في غريب الموطا" للفقيه المحدث عبد الحي بن عبد الحكم المالكي الغساني التونسي، الشهير بالفاسي، رحمهما الله تعالى...

وهو من مكتبة العلامة عبد الحمن بن جعفر الكتانيامضافة لمكتبة العلامة محمد افاطمي بن أحمد اتاني رحمهما الله تعالى...

----------


## حمزة الكتاني

تابع الملفين الأخيرين الثالث والرابع...

----------


## لطفي بن محمد الزغير

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... أخانا الفاضل حمزة ؟

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاك الله خيرا
إخواني هل تم معكم التحميل؟؟
فإني كلما حملت جزءا وكاد أن يصل إلى نهايته عاد من جديد إلى البداية فإذا وصل إلى النصف انقطع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> جزاك الله خيرا
> إخواني هل تم معكم التحميل؟؟
> فإني كلما حملت جزءا وكاد أن يصل إلى نهايته عاد من جديد إلى البداية فإذا وصل إلى النصف انقطع


لقد تم التجميل بنجاح حاول مرة اخرى.

----------

